# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Ψηφιακά Κυκλώματα > Αυτοματισμοί >  >  Πλακέτα γκαραζόπορτας ρολού

## lelek

Παιδιά καλησπέρα σε όλους, έχω μία πλακέτα γκαραζόπορτας της Profelm PR -  2029. Πρόκειται για μία γκαραζόπορτα-ρολό η οποία λειτουργεί με ένα  πομπό με ένα κουμπάκι επάνω. Πάτημα άνοιγμα, ξανά πάτημα κλείσιμο. Αν  πατηθεί κατά τη διάρκεια ανοίγματος ή κλεισίματος τότε σταματάει και αν  ξαναπατηθεί κινείται αντίθετα. Ίσως να μη χρειάζεται αυτό αλλά ας το  αναφέρω. Θέλω λοιπόν αν γίνεται - νομίζω ότι για τους σχετικούς είναι  εύκολο - με ένα μπουτόν (pushbutton N.O.) εσωτερικά του γκαράζ να μπορώ  να δουλεύω τη γκαραζόπορτα από μέσα χωρίς το τηλεκοντρόλ.

Αυτά νομίζω πως είναι αρκετά για να περιγράψω αυτό που θέλω.  :Smile: 

Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων σε όλους όσοι ασχοληθούν με το θέμα μου.PC111014.jpgPC111021.jpg

----------


## plouf

Δοκίμασε να βραχυκυκλωσεις το BUT με το COM

----------


## lelek

Αυτό για το οποίο είμαι σίγουρος είναι ότι την ώρα που λειτουργεί η πόρτα οι επαφές αυτές βραχυκυκλώνουν. Το σκέφτηκα αλλά δε το επιχείρησα. Να το τολμήσω λες plouf? Φοβάμαι μη κάψω την πλακέτα....

----------


## plouf

πως το ξερεις οτι βραχυκυκλώνουν ?

το σίγουρο ειναι ότι όλες οι πλακέτες ελένχου γκαραζόπορτας ελενχονται με βραχυκύκλωμα "κάτι" με "COM" ..

----------


## lelek

Α! Και κάτι ακόμη... λογικά θα "καταλαβαίνει" με τη χειροκίνητη λειτουργία τα τερματικά πιστεύω ε? Αν και, αν το δοκιμάσω όπως λες, και πράγματι δουλεύει προσεκτικά θα μπορέσω να το καταλάβω αυτό όταν πάει να ανοίξει ή κλείσει στο τέρμα της η πόρτα... μη σπάσουμε και κάνα γρανάζι!  :Smile:

----------


## lelek

Το δοκίμασα και ισχύει σίγουρα με το "μπιπ" ενός πολυμέτρου... εύχομαι αυτό το "κάτι" να είναι το BUT...  :Smile:

----------


## lelek

Καμία επιβεβαίωση ή διόρθωση θα κάνει κάποιος άλλος παιδιά?? Για να το δοκιμάσω στα σίγουρα...

----------


## vasilllis

http://www.profelmnet.com/getpdfs.asp?id=6

----------


## gep58

όταν λειτουργεί μια συσκευή και προσπαθούμε να μετρήσουμε συνέχεια σε κάποια σημεία της με το buzzer το μόνο σίγουρο είναι ότι θα ακούσουμε το μπιπ κι ας μη υπάρχει πραγματική συνέχεια στα σημεία... πρόκειται για λάθος τρόπο μέτρησης.... κατά τα άλλα εφάρμοσε ότι σου είπε ο Χρήστος παραπάνω κι αν σε διακατέχει ο φόβος και δεν πιστεύεις κανέναν οδήγησε την πόρτα με τον τηλεχειρισμό στη μεσαία θέση της σταμάτα την και από κει και μετά παίξε με το μπουτόν που θα συνδέσεις στα σημεία που προαναφέρθηκαν....

----------


## lelek

Ίσως gep58.... θέλει περισσότερη σκέψη αυτό που λες.... ευχαριστώ όλους.... 

Βασίλη το έψαχνα αυτό και δε το έβρισκα....  :Smile:  Σούπερ...!

----------


## lelek

Τελικά τα βραχυκύκλωσα αλλά τίποτα....

----------


## bchris

Εαν νιοωθεις τυχερος, εγω θα ελεγα να βραχυκυκλωσεις απο τις επαφες που ειναι μαρκαρισμενες "TERMINAL" 
το COM - OP για ν`ανοιξει και το COM - CL για να κλεισει.

----------


## thm

> Τελικά τα βραχυκύκλωσα αλλά τίποτα....



Δεν πρέπει να κάνεις μόνιμο βραχυκύκλωμα των BUT & COM. Στις 2 αυτές επαφές συνδέεται μπουτόν και όχι διακόπτης. Χρειάζεται να κλείσουν κύκλωμα για λίγο (λίγα δέκατα του δευτερολέπτου) για να δωθεί εντολή. Μην πειράξεις τίποτε άλλο.

----------


## thm

> Εαν νιοωθεις τυχερος, εγω θα ελεγα να βραχυκυκλωσεις απο τις επαφες που ειναι μαρκαρισμενες "TERMINAL" 
> το COM - OP για ν`ανοιξει και το COM - CL για να κλεισει.



Χρήστο, λογικά αυτές οι επαφές είναι για σύνδεση τερματικών διακοπτών και η αντίστοιχη κλέμα θα υπάρχει στην έκδοση του πίνακα που προορίζεται για αυτοματισμούς με τερματικούς διακόπτες (πχ συρόμενο μοτέρ). Στην συγκεκριμένη έκδοση της πλακέτας, δεν κάνουν τίποτε. Στις φωτογραφίες του lelek φαίνονται οι 2 γέφυρες στα CLSE και OPEN ακριβώς επάνω από τις 3 επαφές TERMINAL (OP, COM, CL) που σε ότι αφορά την πλακέτα, βγάζουν "εκτός" τα σήματα από τους (ανύπαρκτους) τερματικούς διακόπτες.

----------


## bchris

Πρεπει να εχεις δικιο.

----------


## vasilllis

το σχεδιο που ανεβασα δεν το μεταφρασες να δεις τι λεει;
απο οτι εχω καταλαβει θελει ν ειναι κλειστη η επαφη 8-9 και το μπουτον να ειναι το 7-8.
κανε μια μεταφραση για σιγουρια.

----------


## GeorgeVita

> το σχεδιο που ανεβασα δεν το μεταφρασες να δεις τι λεει;



Εγώ έβαλα την profelm να μου το ... μεταφράσει!
Σελίδα: http://www.profelmnet.com/products.asp?id1=21
ελληνικό pdf για το PSR-2029F: http://www.profelmnet.com/getpdf.asp?id=59

Αν πάλι δεν βγάλεις άκρη, δοκίμασε να τηλεφωνήσεις στην εταιρεία.

----------


## lelek

Ναι μπουτόν, συμφωνώ. Από την αρχή το είπα άλλωστε...δε τα βραχυκύκλωσα  όπως το έγραψα...δε το εννοούσα έτσι. Απλά έβαλα ένα μπουτόν να το κάνει  αυτό...τώρα αν κράτησα για 2-3 δευτερόλεπτα το μπουτόν κλειστό αντί  στιγμιαία δε νομίζω να παίζει σπουδαίο ρόλο αν αναλογιστώ πως και με το  τηλεκοντρόλ
 του αν το κρατήσεις μόνιμα πατημένο το κουμπάκι του  παίρνει την εντολή..έτσι νομίζω τουλάχιστον... αύριο το μεσημέρι θα σας  ενημερώσω που θα ξέρω στα σίγουρα...

Βασίλη δεν είναι απαραίτητο οι 8-9 να είναι βραχυκυκλωμένες νομίζω ταυτόχρονα με τις 7-8. Λες να το δοκιμάσω κι αυτό????
Φίλε μου karagroup έχεις δίκιο βγαίνουν εκτός.
Φίλε GeorgeVita τα είδα τα φυλλάδια αλλά νομίζω πως δε σου λένε κάτι παραπάνω...
Και  κάτι άλλο που μου προέκυψε ως απορία: Όταν πάρει εντολή το ρολό, την  ώρα που κινείται βγάζει τάση και στο open αλλά και στο close! είναι  λογικό αυτό??
Δε θα έπρεπε δηλαδή στο κατέβασμα να βγάζει τάση (με το δοκιμαστικό κατσαβίδι εννοώ) το close και στο ανέβασμα το open?????
Αυτά δεν είναι που αντιστρέφουν - μια φορά το ένα και την άλλη το άλλο - την φορά περιστροφής του κινητήρα του ρολού??

----------


## nestoras

Η 8-9 πρέπει να είναι βραχυκυκλωμένες για να λειτουργεί το σύστημα. Αυτό συμβαίνει οταν πρόκειται για πόρτα με φύλλα ανοιγόμενη και στη θέση εκείνη μπαίνει το φωτοκύτταρο που ελέγχει αν υπάρχει αυτοκίνητο ή άνθρωπος εκείνη τη στιγμή στην πόρτα. Αν οι επαφές αυτές είναι ανοιχτές τότε δεν μπορεί να λειτουργήσει η πόρτα.
Στη δικιά σου περίπτωση που πρόκειται για ρολό γκαραζόπορτας έχουν ήδη βραχυκυκλώσει αυτές τις επαφές όπως φαίνεται στη φώτο που ανέβασες (προφανώς εσύ δεν έχει φωτοκύτταρα και η πόρτα σου δουλεύει κανονικά!).
Το button χωρίς δεύτερη σκέψη συνδέται μεταξύ των επαφών 7 και 8!
Αν δεν δουλεύει με αυτό τον τρόπο η πόρτα τότε πρέπει να επεμβεις διαφορετικά στο κύκλωμα αλλά χρειάζονται κάποιες βασικές γνώσεις ηλεκτρονικών κολλητήρι και πολύμετρο!
ΜΗΝ ΠΡΟΧΩΡΗΣΕΙΣ ΠΑΡΑΚΑΤΩ αν δεν έχεις αυτές τις γνώσεις.
Θα πρέπει να βρεις με το πολύμετρο σου πάνω στην πλακέτα του RF κομματιού (το μικρό κάθετο πλακετάκι) πιο από τα ποδαράκια γειώνει όταν πάρει εντολή από το κομπιουτεράκι. Μόλις βρείς εκείνο το ποδαράκι τότε θα κάνεις την κατάλληλη συνδεσμολογία από το COM μέχρι το ποδαράκι αυτό κι εκεί θα βάλεις το BUTTON. Το έχω δοκιμάσει παλιότερα σε αντίστοιχο μηχανισμό (άλλη μάρκα) και δούλεψε μια χαρά.
ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ ΜΕ ΤΑ ΡΕΥΜΑΤΑ, ΘΑ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΓΙΝΟΥΝ ΔΟΚΙΜΕΣ ΜΕ ΤΑ 230V ONLINE!

Εναλλακτική λύση: Αντέγραψε ένα δεύτερο κομπιουτεράκι και στερέωσε το στον τοίχο από τη μέσα πλευρά όπου σε βολεύει. Θα σου κοστίσει γύρω στα 10€ με 15€ και δε θα χρειαστεί να τραβάς και καλώδια!

----------


## vasilllis

> Ναι μπουτόν, συμφωνώ. Από την αρχή το είπα άλλωστε...δε τα βραχυκύκλωσα όπως το έγραψα...δε το εννοούσα έτσι. Απλά έβαλα ένα μπουτόν να το κάνει αυτό...τώρα αν κράτησα για 2-3 δευτερόλεπτα το μπουτόν κλειστό αντί στιγμιαία δε νομίζω να παίζει σπουδαίο ρόλο αν αναλογιστώ πως και με το τηλεκοντρόλ
> του αν το κρατήσεις μόνιμα πατημένο το κουμπάκι του παίρνει την εντολή..έτσι νομίζω τουλάχιστον... αύριο το μεσημέρι θα σας ενημερώσω που θα ξέρω στα σίγουρα...
> 
> Βασίλη δεν είναι απαραίτητο οι 8-9 να είναι βραχυκυκλωμένες νομίζω ταυτόχρονα με τις 7-8. Λες να το δοκιμάσω κι αυτό????
> Φίλε μου karagroup έχεις δίκιο βγαίνουν εκτός.
> Φίλε GeorgeVita τα είδα τα φυλλάδια αλλά νομίζω πως δε σου λένε κάτι παραπάνω...
> Και κάτι άλλο που μου προέκυψε ως απορία: Όταν πάρει εντολή το ρολό, την ώρα που κινείται βγάζει τάση και στο open αλλά και στο close! είναι λογικό αυτό??
> Δε θα έπρεπε δηλαδή στο κατέβασμα να βγάζει τάση (με το δοκιμαστικό κατσαβίδι εννοώ) το close και στο ανέβασμα το open?????
> Αυτά δεν είναι που αντιστρέφουν - μια φορά το ένα και την άλλη το άλλο - την φορά περιστροφής του κινητήρα του ρολού??



στο σχεδιο (αν και δεν εχω διαβασει ακομα τα ελληνικα ) δειχνει οτι 8-9 υπαρχει  μια NC επαφη.

----------


## lelek

Τελικά είχα δίκιο... και με στιγμιαίο πάτημα του μπουτόν τίποτα... Όσο για την 8 επαφή Βασίλη αυτή δεν υπάρχει στην κλέμα...προφανώς δε την έχουν βάλει γιατί 
δεν έχω φωτοκύτταρο. 

Νέστορα θέλω και πολύμετρο... μου χάλασε...  :Smile:  η εναλλακτική σου είναι όλα τα λεφτά.... σωστός ο παίκτης... μόνο που θα ξένοιαζα με ένα μπουτόν ενώ το τηλεκοντρόλ του έχει 25 ευρουλάκια..αλλιώς θα το έκανα και ήδη έχω παραγγείλει ένα επειδή έσπασε το πρώτο οπότε δύο δε λέει...

Αυτό που έχει τάση ταυτόχρονα και στην cls και στην open όταν λειτουργεί η πόρτα πως το εξηγείτε? Μήπως η μία εντολή δίνει στον κινητήρα και η άλλη 
στην φορά του και εναλλάξ????

----------


## lelek

Αν άραγε δώσω απ' ευθείας τάση στην cls επαφή για παράδειγμα και έναν ουδέτερο στην κενή μου κλέμα com, τι θα συμβεί? θα κατέβει η πόρτα ή πάπαλα η πλακέτα???

----------


## STALKER IX

> Αν άραγε δώσω απ' ευθείας τάση στην cls επαφή για παράδειγμα και έναν ουδέτερο στην κενή μου κλέμα com, τι θα συμβεί? θα κατέβει η πόρτα ή πάπαλα η πλακέτα???



εννοειτε οτι θα καει η πλακετα! κλεμμες 1 εως 6 δεν πειραζεις τιποτα! συνδεσε στη but ενα καλωδιο και ακουμπησε το σε ενα πλην της πλακετας αν δεν δουλεψει υπαρχει βλαβη στο τυπωμενο η στον επεξεργαστη...

----------


## lelek

Άμα σου πω ότι dc "-" δε βρίσκω πουθενά τί θα πεις?  :Smile:  Άσε που και να βρω είναι δύσκολο αυτό και οκ κατεβάζω από εκεί ψηλά που βρίσκεται η πλακέτα αλλά εκεί ουτε καρφίτσα χωράει... Αλλά δε φαίνεται κανένα μειον...

Βλάβη σίγουρα έχει γιατί εδώ και καιρό όταν κόβεται το ρεύμα από τη ΔΕΗ και μετά ξαναέρχεται, η πόρτα ανοίγει μόνη της, οπότε είμαι αναγκασμένος αργά το βράδυ να κατεβάζω το μικροαυτόματο της για δική μου ασφάλεια .

----------


## nestoras

> Μήπως η μία εντολή δίνει στον κινητήρα και η άλλη στην φορά του και εναλλάξ????



Συνήθως αυτοί οι κινητήρες έχουν δύο τυλίγματα τυλιγμένα ανάποδα έτσι ώστε όταν πάρει το ένα να γυρίζει δεξιά κι όταν πάρει το άλλο να γυρίζει αριστερά.
Είναι πολύ πιθανό να αναπτύσεται τάση εξ'επαγωγής στο τύλιγμα που δεν έχει ρεύμα επειδή είναι αγωγός που κινείται μέσα στο μαγνητικό πεδίο που δημιουργεί το άλλο τύλιγμα.
Για να βρεις το πλυν χρειάζεσαι απαραίτητα πολύμετρο!
Βγάλε την πλακέτα από το ρεύμα και περίμενε να ξεφορτίσουν οι πυκνωτες. Αρχικά θα βάλεις το μπιμπικι στο "-" του πυκνωτή μετά τη γέφυρα ανόρθωσης και μετά ψάξε στις εντολές των ρελέ για να το επιβεβαιώσεις. Αμέσως μετά ψάξε με το ένα άκρο στο πλυν του πυκνωτή να βρεις το μόνιμο πλυν που πάει στην RF πλακέτα.
Μετά χρειάζεται ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ γιατί θα πρέπει να δουλέψεις με ρεύματα. Θα βάλεις επιλογή σε volt στο βολτόμετρο και θα μετρήσεις κάθε ποδαράκι σε σχέση με το πλυν της πλακέτας RF. Κάθε φορά που θα μετράς θα πρέπει να έχεις βοηθό για να σου πατάει το τηλεκοντρόλ και να ελέγχεις αν μεταβάλλεται η τάση. Με λίγη υπομονή θα βρεις το pin που όταν πατάς γειώνει (το βολτόμετρο από απροσδιόριστη τάση θα σου δείχνει μηδέν όταν πατάς κουμπάκι). Μόλις βρεις αυτό το pin το επιβεβαιώνεις πάλι με βολτόμετρο αλλά αυτή τη φορά το ένα άκρο θα είναι στο "συν" της τροφοδοσίας και κάθε φορά που θα γειώνει θα σου δείχνει πχ 12V.
Αν ξηλώσεις εντελώς την πλακέτα μέσα από το κουτί της μπορείς να ρίξεις και μια ματιά από κάτω μπας και λεέι τίποτα. Επίσης, μπορείς να ψάξεις να βρεις κάποια αντίστοιχη RF πλακετίτσα (rf module) μαζί με το σχηματικό του και να βρεις από εκεί τα ποδαράκια του.

Μία άλλη λύση ακόμη θα μπορούσε να ήταν αν επέμβεις μόνο στο κύκλωμα εξόδου 230V που οδηγούν απευθείας το μοτέρ αφού *επιβεβαιώσεις ότι το COM είναι απευθείας ουδέτερος κι ότι το μοτέρ σου είναι 230V AC*. Με ένα button τύπου ON-OFF-ON μπορείς να δίνεις διαδοχικά ρεύμα στο ένα ή στο άλλο τύλιγμα και να δουλεύεις το μοτέρ. Ταυτόχρονα με αυτό θα πρέπει να βάλεις κι *ένα επιπλέον ρελέ που να σου απομονώνει την έξοδο 230V από την πλακέτα κάθε φορά που πατάς τον διακόπτη ώστε να μην πατηθεί κουμπί από το κομπιουτεράκι και τα κάψεις όλα!
*
Καλή τύχη και ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ με το ρεύμα!

----------


## STALKER IX

> Άμα σου πω ότι dc "-" δε βρίσκω πουθενά τί θα πεις?  Άσε που και να βρω είναι δύσκολο αυτό και οκ κατεβάζω από εκεί ψηλά που βρίσκεται η πλακέτα αλλά εκεί ουτε καρφίτσα χωράει... Αλλά δε φαίνεται κανένα μειον...
> 
> Βλάβη σίγουρα έχει γιατί εδώ και καιρό όταν κόβεται το ρεύμα από τη ΔΕΗ και μετά ξαναέρχεται, η πόρτα ανοίγει μόνη της, οπότε είμαι αναγκασμένος αργά το βράδυ να κατεβάζω το μικροαυτόματο της για δική μου ασφάλεια .






πολλες προφελκο το κανανε αυτο μετα απο διακοπη απλα αλλαζεις φασεις να κλεινει τουλαχιστον

----------


## lelek

Νέστορα σε ευχαριστώ πολύ φίλε μου για το χρόνο σου και τις συμβουλές σου... Όταν πάρω πολύμετρο θα τα προσπαθήσω αυτά που μου είπες...

Μιχάλη τί εννοείς να αλλάξω φάσεις [έτσι ώστε αφού ανοίξει από μόνο του να κλείσει κιόλας (αυτό εννοείς με το τουλάχιστον?)]....? είναι λίγο αργά και μόλις γύρισα απέξω...οπότε καταλαβαίνεις... ουίσκι speaking....

----------


## plouf

απο περιέργεια .. εφοσον βρέθηκε η εταιρία κατασκευής και ειναι και ελληνική. την πήρες τηλέφωνο ?

----------


## lelek

> απο περιέργεια .. εφοσον βρέθηκε η εταιρία κατασκευής και ειναι και ελληνική. την πήρες τηλέφωνο ?



Πήρα φίλε μου Χρήστο κι απ'ότι κατάλαβα είναι ψιλο... απαράδεκτοι γιατί έκανα μέρες να βρω τον τεχνικό και όταν τον βρήκα δε μου είπε τίποτα στην ουσία για
το μπουτόν κτλ ό,τι ήξερα και μιλούσε με το ζόρι... και το μόνο που τους ένοιαζε ήτανε  να τους στείλω τις σωστές φώτος από τον πομπό για να μου στείλουν έναν καινούργιο που θέλω... καλά οκ καταλαβαίνω ότι άλλο πράγμα η πλακέτα και άλλο ο πομπο-δέκτης αλλά είναι δυνατόν μία εταιρεία να μη ξέρει τί πομπο-δέκτη έχει μία συγκεκριμένη πλακέτα της????? Περιμένω αύριο μεθαύριο να μου έρθει.... κι εδώ αμφιβολίες έχω... πιστεύω να δουλέψει.... όψομεν...

----------


## lelek

> πολλες προφελκο το κανανε αυτο μετα απο διακοπη απλα αλλαζεις φασεις να κλεινει τουλαχιστον



Μιχάλη τί ακριβώς εννοείς να αλλάξω φάσεις?

----------


## lelek

Που είσαι ρε Μιχάλη...

----------


## plouf

εννοεί να αλάξεις φάσεις στον κινητήρα. 
δηλαδή να αλάξεις τα 4-6 (OPN CLS) θα δίνει ανάποδη εντολή στον κινητήρα και έτσι το αρχικο "ανοιγμα" θα γίνει αρχικό "κλείσιμο"

----------


## lelek

Πολύ σωστό! Στην ουσία δηλαδή η πλακέτα δε θα παίρνει χαμπάρι ότι ξανάρχεται το ρεύμα μετά από διακοπή...το μόνο επικίνδυνο κάπως είναι, αγαπητέ χρήστο 
που εκτιμώ πάντα τη συμβολή σου στις ερωτήσεις μου, ότι αν εκείνη την ώρα που συμβεί διακοπή ξαναέρθει το ρεύμα και περνάει από κάτω το αυτοκίνητο (είναι ανοικτή δηλαδή η γκαραζόπορτα) θα μου λιώσει την οροφή...κι αυτό γιατί η πλακέτα δεν έχει από κατασκευής αισθητήρα - φωτοκύτταρο όπως λέμε... εγω όμως θα το κάνω...θα κάνω επομένως το close open και το open close αλλάζοντας απλά αυτά τα καλωδιάκια....

Χρήστο τα 5-6 θα εννοείς μάλλον..το 4 είναι το com....

----------


## lelek

Παιδιά είχαν δίκιο ο Μιχάλης και ο Χρήστος... Το θέμα μου λύθηκε σχετικά με την διακοπή ρεύματος κλπ... !!!!! Για αλλού ξεκίνησα (μπουτόν) και κατέληξα να λύσω ένα θέμα που με απασχολούσε... τώρα για το μπουτόν τί να πω... οψόμεθα...  :Smile:

----------


## STALKER IX

εδω γυρω ειμαι....sorry...

----------


## profelmnet

Profelmnet: Χρησιμοποιούμε ένα εξωτερικό μπουτόν ανοικτού τύπου (Ν.Ο) και το συνδέουμε στις επαφές 7 & 8 (BUT & C). Πατώντας το μπουτόν, ο αυτοματισμος λειτουργεί ακριβώς όπως και με το τηλεκοντρόλ.  Για όποια άλλη πληροφορία παρακαλώ καλέστε στο 6977200956 ή κατεβάστε το τεχνικό φυλλάδιο του αυτοματισμούhttp://www.profelmnet.com/products.asp?id2=59

----------

